# Corner tanks Pros & Cons



## vvolfe1

Well went to the LFS to pick up my new tank and they ordered the wrong one. After being dissapointed I told them I'm gonna hold off on a tank for a bit. Now I'm not sure if I really would like a corner tank. I'll write down the pros and cons and hopefully you can tell me what you think too.

Pros
1. Nice to fit in a corner of course.
2. I'm not sure but appears to have have a larger foot print.
3. Could arrange live rock in a V shape to give much more depth. Increasing surface area along with sand bed area.
4. Could arrange LR so there is a center isle for fish to swim around.
5. Makes veiwing possible from any area in the room.

Cons
1. Lighting will be a pain with no standard.
2. Would be almost impossible to do a simple tank refuge in a triangle.
3. Makes the total length of the tank shorter. Fish like to swim distances.
4. Hard to make a cabinet for. 
5. Although can be viewed from all directions viewing might not be as appealing


----------



## Fishfirst

sounds like your on the right track... I personally think corner reef tanks are very cool, but you are right about the cons as far as lighting (although look into a canopy and retrofit kit might help) and the fuge going under the tank would be out.


----------



## Reefneck

A Small, Standard refugium will fit fine under most corner tanks and lighting is not a problem either. Depending on the size you get they take a standard 36" or 48" fixture. They make excellent reef tanks and the view is terrific from all angles. Only tangs would be cramped for swimming room even in a 92 Corner. I have sold/setup quite a few of them.


----------



## vvolfe1

Reefneck, do to monitary restrictions the 92 is probably out of the question for me. How do you feel about the 54 gal with overflow? There is also a 70 gal corner bow without a overflow? Could you or anyone direct me to pics of any set up? Thanks
As for a refuge stand and lights I guess they would not be to difficult.


----------



## Reefneck

vvolfe1, One of the ones I sold and setup recently was a 54. It's a great size/shape for a reef. I would not ever do a corner without a built in overflow. Kind of defeats the purpose of the corner tank when it has to sit away from the wall for a hang on overflow.

Only pics I have are in my store and not on the computer but I bet if you google around you can find some.


----------



## mr.dark-saint

I'll be picking up a corner tank or more closely an "L" tank. Basically a cube with 1/4 missing. It was supposed to go in to a corner on a wall. But I'll have a stand built and I'm thinking about the canopy and how tricky because of the shape. I'll post Pics as I go so it'll be fun.


----------

